# Big Stem in my Dark Knight



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been pulling out little stems in smokes here and there lately. Not sure if it's a coincidence or that I'm paying more attention to whats in the head of the cigar more.... Yesterday as I was smoking a Dark Knight I noticed the end of a stem, so I started to tug and pull. Once it started to come out, I was wondering if I was going to rip the cigar apart lol. Man this sucka was huge! Funny thing is that it didn't affect the smoke in any way shape or form. Even thought there was a slightly uneven burn, it continued to burn that way after this stick was removed. The draw didn't change before or after....

Just wanted to share with ya'll puffers here


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn that IS a big Stem!!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Good grief! Tree limb. 

(why am I waiting for a "that's what she said" comment.)


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

That sound like a p-rN title:yuck:
But interesting, see something different
all the time.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wildone said:


> That sound like a p-rN title:yuck:


I wasn't even thinking that, but now that you mentioned it, I re-read the title and started to laugh ound:


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Defo ***** title!

That is one heck of a stem though.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

holy crap thats a huge stem in that cigar! whenever you pull them out, does the draw seem to loosen up at all?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

neil said:


> holy crap thats a huge stem in that cigar! whenever you pull them out, does the draw seem to loosen up at all?


Sometimes it does, but in this case no. It was smoking just fine but when I noticed the end of this stick in the head, I started pulling...and pulling


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow. Lagunitas huh? From my home town.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

my favorite brewery! :thumb:


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lagunitas is one of the best! I love a lot of their stuff!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

WOW that is big and I thought the cigar I just cut open to find a few little stems in the filler was big it wasn't anything to that. Well see yours was made from LONG fillers, won't get this cigar again LOL

James


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

That is insane!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hahaha I picture you pulling that stem out like a clown pulling hankies out of its mouth.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't see many stems, but I have to imagine that would have tasted awful if you had smoked that stem. Or maybe removing sticks because of bad taste was only from my COLLEGE days smoking....


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

That's Flavor


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Tiz a sword. Can't expect a knight to go about undefensive.


Joe


.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

HA! Damn man that is one helluva big stem! You would think after it was removed it would have cleared up the draw alot. Just glad it didn't ruin such an amazing smoke!


----------

